# Help, new box problem



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey fellas,
I recently bought the 8 inch fat boy box and it's a bugger to push. Gotta push pretty hard! I'm used to Tape Pro/Blue Line boxes and they run at least twice as easy but I don't reckon the finish looks as clean with the tape pro and the tape pro are not as easy to run dead straight like the fat boy is.

Any way, I'm keeping it lubed up before and after clean, I've tried super runny mixes and I've taken both springs off.
Any ideas would be appreciated, oh and it's the same with the 12inch Tapetech I recently got.
Cheers


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Jimmyc said:


> Hey fellas,
> I recently bought the 8 inch fat boy box and it's a bugger to push. Gotta push pretty hard! I'm used to Tape Pro/Blue Line boxes and they run at least twice as easy but I don't reckon the finish looks as clean with the tape pro and the tape pro are not as easy to run dead straight like the fat boy is.
> 
> Any way, I'm keeping it lubed up before and after clean, I've tried super runny mixes and I've taken both springs off.
> ...


Thats why I never bought one, dont pump it full if ya dont want to push hard


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmyc said:


> Hey fellas,
> I recently bought the 8 inch fat boy box and it's a bugger to push. Gotta push pretty hard! I'm used to Tape Pro/Blue Line boxes and they run at least twice as easy but I don't reckon the finish looks as clean with the tape pro and the tape pro are not as easy to run dead straight like the fat boy is.
> 
> Any way, I'm keeping it lubed up before and after clean, I've tried super runny mixes and I've taken both springs off.
> ...


What handle are you using. I'm using an older Columbia extendable and it was pushing too much against the rubber of the 8" FatBoy I've got when I attached the handle, causing the box lid to bind. I trimmed the rubber on the box lid back a bit where the handle's box plate meets with rubber and that made a noticeable difference. Check for the same with the TT box. If things seem to work okay without the handle attached, try trimming the TT back a bit, as well.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I got an 8 and 12 inch both are fine easy to push with extendable handle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey JustMe,
I'm using a tapepro/blue line extendable. I reckon ur on the money there! The ease doesn't really change much with thickness of mix which doesn't seem to make sense.
Oh and Bazooka, it's definitely easier to push when full.
I'm lovin the couch after a big day, but if curiosity gets me, I'll check that seal issue and see if it's pushing in a min. If not I'll let u know tomorrow. 👍


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Jimmyc said:


> Hey JustMe,
> I'm using a tapepro/blue line extendable. I reckon ur on the money there! The ease doesn't really change much with thickness of mix which doesn't seem to make sense.
> Oh and Bazooka, it's definitely easier to push when full.
> I'm lovin the couch after a big day, but if curiosity gets me, I'll check that seal issue and see if it's pushing in a min. If not I'll let u know tomorrow. &#55357;&#56397;


Yea it could easy b the tapepro handle as they r a dif fit to all the other main stream handle fitments!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

My old drywall boss taught me how to use his boxes, problem was there were no wheels on them. So I have been skidding my boxes without using the wheels ever since. Seems easier then using the wheels for some reason.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

JustMe said:


> What handle are you using. I'm using an older Columbia extendable and it was pushing too much against the rubber of the 8" FatBoy I've got when I attached the handle, causing the box lid to bind. I trimmed the rubber on the box lid back a bit where the handle's box plate meets with rubber and that made a noticeable difference. Check for the same with the TT box. If things seem to work okay without the handle attached, try trimming the TT back a bit, as well.



JustMe ur a champ! You were spot on. As soon as I sat the box on the pole it was pushing the seal so obviously that I'm embarrassed I didn't notice it. Been pushin those boxes so bloody hard with messy watered down mixes and now they're spot on.
Thanks mate


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> My old drywall boss taught me how to use his boxes, problem was there were no wheels on them. So I have been skidding my boxes without using the wheels ever since. Seems easier then using the wheels for some reason.


I never heard of that before. 
Do you let the body of the box skid down the wall or do you hold the brake just keeping the blade on the wall? What happens if you have to run a seam twice???
Please explain.:yes:


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I never heard of that before.
> Do you let the body of the box skid down the wall or do you hold the brake just keeping the blade on the wall? What happens if you have to run a seam twice???
> Please explain.:yes:



Same, thought he was havin a laugh


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmyc said:


> JustMe ur a champ! You were spot on. As soon as I sat the box on the pole it was pushing the seal so obviously that I'm embarrassed I didn't notice it. Been pushin those boxes so bloody hard with messy watered down mixes and now they're spot on.
> Thanks mate


 Welcome.

I wonder how many guys out there are having the same problem and don't realize the cause. Possibly quite a few cursing the boxes they bought. Thinking back, it's maybe one cause for some of the complaints others have posted in the past(?) Guess I'll send Columbia Support an email letting them know about it and see if they realize it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I never heard of that before.
> Do you let the body of the box skid down the wall or do you hold the brake just keeping the blade on the wall? What happens if you have to run a seam twice???
> Please explain.:yes:


I'm thinking with him saying 'it seems easier for some reason', that he's locking out the boxes with the brake, thereby putting all the push force to the front of the box.

I thought 2buck once mentioned that he did the same thing when boxing - ran with wheels lifted off the sheets(?)

----------

Edit: Or was it that you'd never heard of someone boxing without wheels? I could see being able to double run a box like that, if back of box was kept off the wall. Axle would probably be gone as well, so it wouldn't be flopping around.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

There were many times I would do that as well, but only in certain situations. You can't really change your body position in relation to the box very much, I think it would limit you. If you know what I mean.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> There were many times I would do that as well, but only in certain situations. You can't really change your body position in relation to the box very much, I think it would limit you. If you know what I mean.


I could see someone adapting to it. Having the ability to run like that would make things easier in some ways, especially where have to reach. It's what I do.

Limiting in other ways, like you said. But less so than the fixed short handle from Drywall Master, which it seems guys are liking. At least you could change handle angle, which the DM won't do. For those who don't know what I'm talking about: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/SuperFinish-Flat-Box-Handle.html


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yea, you just keep the brake locked the whole time and the wheels off the wall about a 1/4 inch. It seems easier to me, don't have to push has hard and can use thicker mud so it dries faster.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> There were many times I would do that as well, but only in certain situations. You can't really change your body position in relation to the box very much, I think it would limit you. If you know what I mean.



Not sure what you mean on limiting body movement. I am probably just used to it since I was trained that way from the beginning.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Jimmyc said:


> Hey fellas,
> I recently bought the 8 inch fat boy box and it's a bugger to push. Gotta push pretty hard! I'm used to Tape Pro/Blue Line boxes and they run at least twice as easy but I don't reckon the finish looks as clean with the tape pro and the tape pro are not as easy to run dead straight like the fat boy is.
> 
> Any way, I'm keeping it lubed up before and after clean, I've tried super runny mixes and I've taken both springs off.
> ...


How does the door operate when the box is empty?


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

It's not smooth, a little hard to push back and fourth, without the handle on that is. Been pushing fine with mud now though. And I only do ceilings due to where I live. 
Why is there a way to loosen it more without loosing mud?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Jimmyc said:


> It's not smooth, a little hard to push back and fourth, without the handle on that is. Been pushing fine with mud now though. And I only do ceilings due to where I live.
> Why is there a way to loosen it more without loosing mud?


It is probably Columbia's new gaskets. I bought a 12 inch fat boy not too long ago and it pushes the same without any mud in it, kind of rigid. It works fine when I am running it though. I am looking into replacing my gasket with something else.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll look into it too. I'll let u know what I find and vise versa. 👍


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

It could be soft stcky door gaskets. Northstar is changing box door material.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Box door WIPER material that is.


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

GreatLakesTools said:


> It could be soft stcky door gaskets. Northstar is changing box door material.



Does that mean they fit columbia fat boy mate?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Jimmyc said:


> Does that mean they fit columbia fat boy mate?


Columbia fat boys have a longer door I believe


----------



## Jimmyc (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, damn it


----------

